# Steam: Spiele können nun aus Bibliothek gelöscht werden



## Gast1669461003 (4. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Spiele können nun aus Bibliothek gelöscht werden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Spiele können nun aus Bibliothek gelöscht werden


----------



## stevem (4. Dezember 2015)

"Welche Spiele werdet ihr aus eurer Bibliothek verbannen?"

Wieso sollte ich ein oder mehrere Spiele aus meiner Spielebibliothek entfernen wenn ich dafür eh mein Geld nicht zurück oder sonstigen Gutschein bekomme, mittlerweile kann man sowieso über Steam Spiele die man unter 2std gespielt hat, wieder zurückerstatten lassen, noch dazu gibt es viele die jedes Spiel sammeln, also ich sehe daher keinen wirklichen Sinn dieser Funktion.


----------



## Exar-K (4. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man damit Dinge, die ungefragt in die Liste gekommen sind (Betas, Mods, etc), entfernen kann, wäre das sehr praktisch.
Natürlich nur, wenn dann nicht gleichzeitig das Hauptspiel gelöscht wird.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2015)

Oder Fehlkäufe an die man nicht mehr erinnert werden will.


----------



## Sanador (4. Dezember 2015)

Cool wäre es ja, wenn man das Spiel vom Konto löscht, sodass der Code des Spiel dann wieder "frei zur Verfügung ist".



Man darf ja noch träumen.


----------



## Loosa (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde Sachen löschen die ich doppelt habe. Zum Beispiel die von Doublefines Amnesia Fortnight. Costume Quest habe ich als Prototyp und als Release im Katalog (und ich glaube DF9). Von anderen Spielen habe ich glaube ich noch Demos und die Kaufversion.

Aber ansonsten endgültig löschen? So ein Ordnungsfanatiker bin ich dann doch nicht um Zeug einfach wegzuschmeißen.


----------



## Enisra (4. Dezember 2015)

ich hab schonmal ein Spiel löschen lassen weil es nen Krasser fehlkauf war und ich überhaupt nicht mehr daran erinnert werden wollte an diese Scheiße

Oder auch so ein Fall wie Dirt 3 und Dirt 3 Complete Edition, da wird doch niemand wieder Dirt3 anschmeißen oder vielleicht irgendeine Crappy Vollversion wie Ridge Racer


----------



## Pherim (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich sehe auch keinen wirklichen Grund, Spiele komplett aus meiner Bibliothek zu löschen  - eher noch würde ich da eine Funktion begrüßen, um Spiele auszublenden, wie es etwa bei GOG möglich ist.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. Dezember 2015)

Pherim schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch keinen wirklichen Grund, Spiele komplett aus meiner Bibliothek zu löschen  - eher noch würde ich da eine Funktion begrüßen, um Spiele auszublenden, wie es etwa bei GOG möglich ist.



Kann man doch


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2015)

Endlich. Da gäbe es sicherlich den einen oder anderen ungewollten Schrott den man bestimmt gerne rauskicken möchte.


----------



## Metko1 (4. Dezember 2015)

Das is aber auch für diejenigen, die ihre spiele nicht mehr spielen können weil sie in einer anderen Region leben, somit kann man die spiele Erneut kaufen in seiner region.
Wenn das spiel in der Bibliothek ist gibt es kein Kauf button.


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe via Support mal Sleeping Dogs DE löschen lassen um dann einen Sleeping Dogs ROW Key aktivieren zu können ^^


----------



## Loosa (4. Dezember 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Kann man doch



Oh, gut zu wissen. 
Hab wohl doch schon länger nicht mehr mit Steam rumgefummelt. Das reicht mir eigentlich auch schon.

Außer natürlich wenn man ein Spiel durch eine andere Version ersetzen will.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2015)

Hab mich gerade im Steam-Support angemeldet. Ist das normal dass man nur die neuesten Produkte (= Spiele) angezeigt bekommt? Ich sehe keine Gesamtauflistung...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade im Steam-Support angemeldet. Ist das normal dass man nur die neuesten Produkte (= Spiele) angezeigt bekommt? Ich sehe keine Gesamtauflistung...



Musst die Spiele in die Suche eintippen, eine Liste scheint es nicht zu geben - bis auf die letzten Käufe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich verstehe den Sinn dahinter auch nicht. Ist doch schön, wenn die Sammlung groß ist  Und wenn man Spiele nicht mehr mag, kann man sie doch ausblenden oder eigene Kategorien anfertigen. 
Naja muss jeder selbst wissen, ich werd keine Spiele löschen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Musst die Spiele in die Suche eintippen, eine Liste scheint es nicht zu geben - bis auf die letzten Käufe.


Völlig sinnfrei wenn man mich fragt. Auf meinem persönlichen Steam-Account hab ich meine komplette Auflistung, und hier nicht? Und dann soll man die noch selbst per Eingabe suchen? So ein Blödsinn...


----------



## Metko1 (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich habs schon vorhin geschrieben, sinnlos ist das ganze überhaupt nicht.

Wenn jemand nach Asien umzieht oder eine andere Region wo sein spiel nicht geht, muss er es erneut kaufen und das geht nur wenn es aus der Bibliothek entfernt wird. Da is das warten auf den Support ätzend.


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2015)

Metko1 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand nach Asien umzieht oder eine andere Region wo sein spiel nicht geht, muss er es erneut kaufen ...


Ich hoffe doch, daß es da bessere Lösungen vom Support gibt - kann ja schlecht sein, daß man dann seine ganze Spiele Bibliothek neu kaufen muß, wenn man zB nach Rußland ziehen würde.


----------



## Metko1 (4. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch, daß es da bessere Lösungen vom Support gibt - kann ja schlecht sein, daß man dann seine ganze Spiele Bibliothek neu kaufen muß, wenn man zB nach Rußland ziehen würde.


Ja wünsch ich mir auch, aber dann könnte man russische Keys wieder ohne VPN bedenkenlos einsetzen ( natürlcih wenn man nich übertreiben würde )


----------



## Batze (4. Dezember 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Cool wäre es ja, wenn man das Spiel vom Konto löscht, sodass der Code des Spiel dann wieder "frei zur Verfügung ist".
> 
> 
> 
> Man darf ja noch träumen.



Wird es niemals geben, außer der Gesetzgeber schaltet sich da mal ein und gibt DRM endlich den Laufpass.
Ohne DRM würde Steam nämlich all das verlieren was es für die meisten Studios so interessant macht und weshalb Steam so Groß geworden ist, eben das Verbot des weiter Verkaufens gebrauchter Spiele.


----------



## Loosa (4. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wird es niemals geben, außer der Gesetzgeber schaltet sich da mal ein und gibt DRM endlich den Laufpass.
> Ohne DRM würde Steam nämlich all das verlieren was es für die meisten Studios so interessant macht und weshalb Steam so Groß geworden ist, eben das Verbot des weiter Verkaufens gebrauchter Spiele.



Falls sich der Gesetzgeber in der Hinsicht wirklich mal einschalten sollte bin ich mir fast sicher, dass Steam auf "Software as a Service" mit Monatsbeitrag umstellen würde. Gab in der Richtung von anderen ja schon ein paar Versuche von anderen, aber Steam ist groß genug um das bei Publishern und Konsumenten etablieren zu können.
Also das Netflix der Games.

Könnte auch so der nächste Schritt werden.


----------



## Batze (4. Dezember 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Falls sich der Gesetzgeber in der Hinsicht wirklich mal einschalten sollte bin ich mir fast sicher, dass Steam auf "Software as a Service" mit Monatsbeitrag umstellen würde. Gab in der Richtung von anderen ja schon ein paar Versuche von anderen, aber Steam ist groß genug um das bei Publishern und Konsumenten etablieren zu können.
> Also das Netflix der Games.
> 
> Könnte auch so der nächste Schritt werden.



Eher dem Publisher, der muss mitmachen, der muss das Geld und seine Vorteile sehen. Dem Konsumenten ist Steam doch Scheiß egal.
Erinnere dich doch an die Anfangszeiten von Steam und den gewaltigen Shitstorm ganz am Anfang. Steam konnte das nur durchziehen eben wegen der Geldgeilheit der Studios und weil Steam eben genau das geboten hat was alle Studios wollten und wonach sie lange gesucht haben, eben DRM.


----------



## Taiwez (4. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich habe via Support mal Sleeping Dogs DE löschen lassen um dann einen Sleeping Dogs ROW Key aktivieren zu können ^^



Ähnliches habe ich mit L4D2 und Fallout: NV vor.


----------



## Pherim (4. Dezember 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Kann man doch



Ach ja? Ok, ich weiß, dass man sich nur die installierten Spiele anzeigen kann, aber ein Spiel komplett aus der Liste ausblenden? Wenn das geht, wie? Nur rein interessehalber, so wirklich stören tut mich da jetzt auch keins und so unübersichtlich ist es bei mir auch noch nicht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (4. Dezember 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Cool wäre es ja, wenn man das Spiel vom Konto löscht, sodass der Code des Spiel dann wieder "frei zur Verfügung ist".



Das wäre für Leute wie mich notwendige (aber nicht unbedingt hinreichende) Bedingung, um Steam zu nutzen.


----------



## shaboo (4. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Steam konnte das nur durchziehen eben wegen der Geldgeilheit der Studios und weil Steam eben genau das geboten hat was alle Studios wollten und wonach sie lange gesucht haben, eben DRM.


Steam - oder besser Valve - konnte das vor allem deshalb durchziehen, weil sich Half-Life 2 trotz Steam wie geschnitten Brot verkauft hat. Das war genau das Signal, auf das alle anderen Studios dann natürlich entsprechend reagiert haben. Hätte die Konsumentenschaft der ganzen Veranstaltung damals mehrheitlich den langen Finger gezeigt, hätten wir heute auch keine Accountbindungsseuche ...


----------



## Rising-Evil (4. Dezember 2015)

Pherim schrieb:


> Ach ja? Ok, ich weiß, dass man sich nur die installierten Spiele anzeigen kann, aber ein Spiel komplett aus der Liste ausblenden? Wenn das geht, wie? Nur rein interessehalber, so wirklich stören tut mich da jetzt auch keins und so unübersichtlich ist es bei mir auch noch nicht.



Du klickst in deiner Steam-Liste auf das entsprechende Spiel, mit einem Rechtsklick gehst du auf "Kategorien bearbeiten" und setzt dann bei "Dieses Spiel in meiner Bibliothek verstecken" ein Häkchen - Fertig


----------



## Batze (5. Dezember 2015)

Ja klar, HL2 war das perfekte Spiel um Steam an den Man zu bringen.
Und an der ganzen Geschichte sieht man mal wieder das man mit dem dummen Spieler eigentlich alles machen kann. Er wird auch weiterhin alles kaufen und mitmachen was sich die Studios so einfallen lassen. 
Die Erfolge von DLCs, Always On bei reinen Solo Titeln und Shops in Vollpreis Spielen sprechen ja eine deutliche Sprache. Es wird viel heiße Luft gemeckert, aber am Ende zückt man doch die Brieftasche.
Psycho Werbung und perfekte PR tuen da das übrige. Und von Spiele Magazinen die unspielbare Titel mit einer ganzen Latte von Minus Punkten trotzdem Wertungen jenseits der 85% geben will ich gar nicht mal reden.
Der Spieler wird eben verarscht, weil er sich eben gerne verarschen lässt.


----------



## Pherim (5. Dezember 2015)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Du klickst in deiner Steam-Liste auf das entsprechende Spiel, mit einem Rechtsklick gehst du auf "Kategorien bearbeiten" und setzt dann bei "Dieses Spiel in meiner Bibliothek verstecken" ein Häkchen - Fertig



Wieder was gelernt! Danke!


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ähnliches habe ich mit L4D2 und Fallout: NV vor.



Wenn du nur Fallout New Vegas hast kannst du durch eingabe des Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Keys oder Kauf des Spiel es Uncut machen weil die Ultimate Edition ist Uncut hier in Deutschland. 
So habe ich das damals gemacht.

Während Left 4 Dead 2 immer noch geschnitten ist und erstmal entfernt werden muss.


----------



## Taiwez (5. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn du nur Fallout New Vegas hast kannst du durch eingabe des Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Keys oder Kauf des Spiel es Uncut machen weil die Ultimate Edition ist Uncut hier in Deutschland.
> So habe ich das damals gemacht.
> 
> Während Left 4 Dead 2 immer noch geschnitten ist und erstmal entfernt werden muss.



Ich wollte mir die Ultimate Edition kaufen, genau. Funktioniert das wirklich? Naja, löschen wollte ich die alte Version so oder so...


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe halt so mein Fallout New Vegas Cut auf Uncut gebracht.

Nur Sleepings Dogs hat einen ganz anderen Eintrag aber die Dlcs habe ich alle behalten als ich von DE auf ROW wechselte


----------



## Worrel (5. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja klar, HL2 war das perfekte Spiel um Steam an den Man zu bringen.
> Und an der ganzen Geschichte sieht man mal wieder das man mit dem dummen Spieler eigentlich alles machen kann. Er wird auch weiterhin alles kaufen und mitmachen was sich die Studios so einfallen lassen.
> Die Erfolge von DLCs, Always On bei reinen Solo Titeln und Shops in Vollpreis Spielen sprechen ja eine deutliche Sprache. Es wird viel heiße Luft gemeckert, aber am Ende zückt man doch die Brieftasche.
> Psycho Werbung und perfekte PR tuen da das übrige. Und von Spiele Magazinen die unspielbare Titel mit einer ganzen Latte von Minus Punkten trotzdem Wertungen jenseits der 85% geben will ich gar nicht mal reden.
> Der Spieler wird eben verarscht, weil er sich eben gerne verarschen lässt.


Ja, stimmt, Steam hab ich mir wegen _HL2 _zugelegt. Was bei _Always On _in Zeiten von Internet Flatrates wirklich schlimm sein soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Stimmt zwar, daß ich dadurch 1,2 Tage lang _Diablo 3 _und _Assassin's Creed 2_ (iirc) nicht spielen konnte, aber es ist ja nicht so, daß a) es gar keine anderen Spiele gibt, b) Steam, UPlay, RockstarClub, BNet, Origin ... alle zusammen zur selben Zeit ausfallen und c) ich nicht in der Lage bin, mich anderweitig offline zu beschäftigen.

Zu dem ganzen Rest kann ich nur sagen: Nö. Mache ich nicht mit, wenn ich nicht will.
- DLCs:
Dadurch, daß es bei _Batman Arkham City_ eine derartige Vorbesteller DLC Flut gab, habe ich mir das Spiel eben nicht zum Release gekauft und später nur 15 Euro für das Gesamtpaket im Sale gezahlt. Selber schuld.
_Mass Effect 2 _hingegen gab's im Steam Sale recht günstig. Da hab ich mir dann noch DLCs geholt, weil mir das Spiel so gut gefiel, daß es mir den letztendlichen Gesamtpreis (inkl. DLCs) wert war.
Ebenso bei _Star Wars: toR_ (free2play): auch hier hab ich mir eine Handvoll DLCs geholt, weil mir das Spiel so gut gefiel.

- Shops in Vollpreis Spielen 
Fällt mir abgesehen von _WoW _keins ein, was ich spiele. Und ja, 3 Pets hab ich mir im Sale mal gekauft (eins davon mit irgendeinem Spenden Event)

- Psycho Werbung und perfekte PR 
a) was ist denn "psycho" Werbung? 
b) Letztendlich sind auch Spieletests "Werbung". 
c) Da ich fast ausschliesslich in Sales Spiele kaufe, achte ich eigentlich nur auf Kunden Feedback. Wegen eines Trailers oä wird vielleicht mein Interesse an einem Spiel geweckt, aber bis zur Kaufentscheidung ist dann noch ein langer Weg und eine lange Zeit.

- ... Minus Punkten trotzdem Wertungen jenseits der 85% 
Dito.


Ich hab ganz klare Regeln: Kein weiteres Konto mehr (also kein Origin, Rockstar Club, Kalypso Account), kein DLC ohne spielerischen Mehrwert (Skins), keine Episoden vor Veröffentlichung der kompletten Staffel.
Wer da nicht reinpaßt, kriegt kein Geld von mir - selbst wenn das _Mass Effect 3_, irgendein _GTA _Teil oder ein Titel auf einer Zeitschriften Beilage ist.


----------



## Rising-Evil (5. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Während Left 4 Dead 2 immer noch geschnitten ist und erstmal entfernt werden muss.



Stimmt nicht ganz, man kann wenn man auf die australische Steam-Seite von Left 4 Dead 2 geht, einen offiziellen Uncut-Patch runterladen


----------



## RenoRaines (5. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Völlig sinnfrei wenn man mich fragt. Auf meinem persönlichen Steam-Account hab ich meine komplette Auflistung, und hier nicht? Und dann soll man die noch selbst per Eingabe suchen? So ein Blödsinn...



Ganz meine Meinung...Total bescheiden gelöst diese Funktion. Warum nicht einfach per Rechtsklick "Spiel löschen" eingebaut? Meinetwegen auch noch mit 3 Sicherheitsabfragen ob man es wirklich löschen will...so ist das einfach nur bescheiden. Weiß ich bei über 500 Spielen welche ich jetzt löschen will? Und in der Suche zeigt er mir natürlich nicht nur meine Spiele an, nein, sondern alle bei Steam.

Hab da diverse Betas im Account die ich gerne mal loswerden würde...aber die werden noch nicht mal gelistet in der "Suche"....unglaublich -.-


----------



## McDrake (5. Dezember 2015)

Ihr beschwert euch, dass man Spiele nicht löschen kann?
Ich kann sie neuerdings nicht mal mehr kaufen.
Seit dem man jetzt mit Schweizer Franken zahlen muss als Schweizer, kann ich nicht mal mehr einkaufen was ich will, da keine Preise verfügbar sind


----------



## bigbatze (6. Dezember 2015)

Man bekommt nicht mal einen kleinen Bonus oder wie auch immer, typisch da ist die Geldgier wieder zu groß bei Steam und Co.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Dezember 2015)

wüsste nicht wieso ich das nutzen sollte, außer vielleicht für Demos oder abgelaufene Alphas/Betas


----------



## Enisra (6. Dezember 2015)

RenoRaines schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung...Total bescheiden gelöst diese Funktion. Warum nicht einfach per Rechtsklick "Spiel löschen" eingebaut? Meinetwegen auch noch mit 3 Sicherheitsabfragen ob man es wirklich löschen will...so ist das einfach nur bescheiden. Weiß ich bei über 500 Spielen welche ich jetzt löschen will? Und in der Suche zeigt er mir natürlich nicht nur meine Spiele an, nein, sondern alle bei Steam.
> 
> Hab da diverse Betas im Account die ich gerne mal loswerden würde...aber die werden noch nicht mal gelistet in der "Suche"....unglaublich -.-



damit sich der Support nicht mit denen rumschlagen muss die ihr Spiel gelöscht haben, weil die zu doof waren zwischen Löschen und deinstallieren nicht unterscheiden zu können -.-


----------

